# Turkey trough Calls



## James

Finally had some time in the shop for a change and made this pair of turkey calls. They are padauk and quilted maple I got from @Mike1950 .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

James - Those look nice but you will have to indulge a dumbass here. I have never seen a call like this. Is it like a combo between a slate call and a box call? Did you dye the maple? What do you use for a striker and what is the calling surface? I expect a ration of bat guana here for asking such questions  but thats ok - I love learning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> James - Those look nice but you will have to indulge a dumbass here. I have never seen a call like this. Is it like a combo between a slate call and a box call? Did you dye the maple? What do you use for a striker and what is the calling surface? I expect a ration of bat guana here for asking such questions  but thats ok - I love learning




Do not feel bad Scott- I am JUST as clueless or maybe a little more!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Good to see ua back making calls James !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James

NYWoodturner said:


> James - Those look nice but you will have to indulge a dumbass here. I have never seen a call like this. Is it like a combo between a slate call and a box call? Did you dye the maple? What do you use for a striker and what is the calling surface? I expect a ration of bat guana here for asking such questions  but thats ok - I love learning


It is strictly a friction call. It has slate for the calling surface and uses a regular striker as you would use on any slate call. They do amazing clucks, purrs, as well as any hen sounds. The maple was pure accident. The dust from the Padauk kind of got all over the maple , I used DNA to try and clean it up, as soon as it dried I knew I was in trouble. After trying to sand it out I gave up and put the finish on. The pics don't show it real well but it really brought out the grain so it was a win.


----------



## James

Mike1950 said:


> Do not feel bad Scott- I am JUST as clueless or maybe a little more!!!!!


These calls are unknown or overlooked because they are so different than most calls out there. But the maple I got from you really sets the looks off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1

Nice lookin scratchers James, good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

James, glad you got some shop time. Those look real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Sweet calls James - Are you up for a tutorial on them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James

Wildthings said:


> Sweet calls James - Are you up for a tutorial on them? [/QUOT
> 
> Thanks, Never thought about doing a tutorial on these, but I suppose I could try. I have no idea if I do them the right way, but it seems to work for me. It is really quite simple, All I use is a table saw with a dado blade, a drill press and chisel for the hole that cant be seen, and a dremel tool to cut the slate. I will see if I figure out how to do a tutorial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James

Thanks, Never thought about doing a tutorial on these, but I suppose I could try. I have no idea if I do them the right way, but it seems to work for me. It is really quite simple, All I use is a table saw with a dado blade, a drill press and chisel for the hole that cant be seen, and a dremel tool to cut the slate. I will see if I can figure out how to do a tutorial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin

James said:


> Thanks, Never thought about doing a tutorial on these, but I suppose I could try. I have no idea if I do them the right way, but it seems to work for me. It is really quite simple, All I use is a table saw with a dado blade, a drill press and chisel for the hole that cant be seen, and a dremel tool to cut the slate. I will see if I can figure out how to do a tutorial.



James, nice work! I would love to see a tutorial if you have time to do it.


----------



## bearmanric

Nice those are cool. Rick


----------



## Kevin

I'd like to see pics of the ends too. Nice looking calls I too have never seen such calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James

Kevin said:


> I'd like to see pics of the ends too. Nice looking calls I too have never seen such calls.


Here are a couple of pics showing the ends. As a guide for anyone that makes these, the NWTF requires the slate to be at least 1/4 of an inch below the top surface of the call to qualify as a trough call. I make a couple of other styles that don't qualify to the NWTF standards, but they sound as good. I will attempt to make a tutorial when I get the time, but these pics really show about all there is to it, minus the slot below the slate. Oh the sound slots that go through the call make for a handy striker holder. I also recently acquired a laser to engrave all my calls with, so now the calls have a slightly different look than the original pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scootac

Reviving an old thread here!
Just learning about these calls and would love to make one.....but can't find good info on how. Anybody have a diagram or video on how to go about it? 
Looks like 2 halves glued together....but how is the slate suspended? Only at the ends? Is there a soundboard? 
It's getting cold and I need a project!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks

Check this one - 


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiTiYSipuD7AhU-l2oFHaa5DfcQwqsBegQIBxAG&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Du4ncpzREq28&usg=AOvVaw3fOAXrXcNoicwadvoPyUca


----------



## scootac

Oh, I found videos of them being used...nice sounds.....but not of being made. One video showed the guy making slots on 2 pieces with a router table....but then stopped. Nothing on how to support the slate or making space under the slate. I could come up with something probably.....but who knows how it would sound. I have round slate but would to buy some rectangles to test my design out.


----------

